# Escrap Prices in NL/EU?



## Rookie Recycling (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi I am a rookie from the Netherlands and I was wondering: what would be a fair price to sell/buy E waste? (Mother boards for example seperated, in blue,red,medium and high grade variants , ram sticks, et cetera. lowest grade processors and such. ) 

I ask this since I am interested in buying (and selling/getting it refined in larger amounts) 

so far the prices People have told me fluxuated to much to give me an idea on what to offer (one guy selling motherboards for around 4 euro per kilo while another trying to sell it for nearly 8 and processors 40 euro per kilo while not looking at the kind of processor)

Sorry for the beginner question I tried looking it up on the forum, but couldn't find a answer

Any guidelines would be appreciated


----------



## Abang (Oct 5, 2013)

Try this link: http://www.scheideanstalt.de/altgeraete-elektro-entsorgung/
I was selling gold and silver scrap (no electronics) and was surprised how detailed their clearance was. I sent my parcel by mail from Germany and received the money in less then a week on my German bank account.

Here also add the link showing the purchase prices (is not so easy to find on the website): http://www.scheideanstalt.de/elektroschrott-preise-und-sortierkriten/


----------



## pattt (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi Rookie,
I am from Belgium, and might be interested in buying RAM and /or ceramic cpu's.
Let me know if you have some for sale.
Thank you.

Pat


----------



## E-waste Zevenbergen (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi, I am from the netherlands and just started buying boards. I live near Breda.


hey, Ik woon in Nederland en koop printplaten en ewaste. ik woon bij breda in de buurt. kijk voor prijzen op mijn website. voor interessant en high-grade materiaal kan ik natuurlijk altijd betere mooie prijzen maken.

mvg,
nick


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 19, 2017)

Nick, welcome to the forum. Please keep your posts in English so that everyone can understand them.

I've removed the link to your web site from this post and another since it's obviously a commercial endeavor. We only allow advertising for businesses in the Refiners, Buyers, Assayers, etc. section of the forum.

Dave


----------

